# Junior ISAs



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Junior ISAs were launched today as a replacement for Child Trust Funds (CTF)

I'd like to start a stocks and shares ISA for my newborn but would like one with low charges that invests primarily in UK equities.

Is anyone else looking at starting one?


----------

